# Epson WF-7610/7620/7110 ICC Profile



## Captain Subs (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have any links to any good icc profiles for an Epson WF-7610... I know that ICC's are supposed to be very specific to printer, and ink, and paper but I've noticed that some profiles can be used with different variables. 

I am using Inktec Sublinova Smart ink with Texprint XP-HR in my Epson WF-7610. The colors seem alright but the ink is a bit over saturated on Premium Matte & Glossy and undersaturated on Plain Paper. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

You need to make sure your ICC is actually attributed to the paper style you're selecting.


----------



## Captain Subs (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Brian.

I have tried every combination available and it seems that the prints are either coming out too saturated where they are losing detail (glossy/premium matte) or they are retaining the detail but are undersaturated (plain). I was hoping someone had a link to a profile for either the inktec inks or the Epson WF-7610.


----------



## CaptainEoh (Jul 22, 2015)

Captain Subs said:


> Thanks for the reply Brian.
> 
> I have tried every combination available and it seems that the prints are either coming out too saturated where they are losing detail (glossy/premium matte) or they are retaining the detail but are undersaturated (plain). I was hoping someone had a link to a profile for either the inktec inks or the Epson WF-7610.


Did you end up finding any profiles?


----------



## jestjoking69 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm looking for one as well wf7610. I'm trying out a variety of papers. Only one I won't work again at this point is that eBay paper I bought for dark shirts, I'm basically having to iron a crease into the paper to keep it from curling as it goes through the printer.neenah for dark fabrics. It looks great if it goes through without draging against the print head towards end of print.


----------



## samdkelley (Sep 20, 2012)

I had the same issue with curling, corrected it on 2nd page general, changed it to custom and took the saturation and dens down to 1/4 bar area.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Captain Subs said:


> Anyone have any links to any good icc profiles for an Epson WF-7610... I know that ICC's are supposed to be very specific to printer, and ink, and paper but I've noticed that some profiles can be used with different variables.
> 
> I am using Inktec Sublinova Smart ink with Texprint XP-HR in my Epson WF-7610. The colors seem alright but the ink is a bit over saturated on Premium Matte & Glossy and undersaturated on Plain Paper. Any help is greatly appreciated.





I will send you a pm with my email. I have the wf 7610 and have a color calibrated icc profile or 2 .


----------

